# أسباب اهتزاز عجلة القيادة في يد السائق



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*عجلة القيادة أو الدركسيون من الأجزاء الأساسية في السيارة وأي عطل بها يؤثر على سير السيارة وبالتالي يعرض قائد السيارة للخطر.

عجلة القيادة 
هي عبارة عن إطار دائري معدني مغلف بطبقة من الكاوتشوك تسمح لقائدي السيارات بالإمساك بها دون صعوبة وتتيح أكبر مجال لرؤية جميع العدادات دون عناء.
وتوقف عجلة القيادة عن العمل في يد السائق يعني التعرض للموت، أما عن اهتزاز عجلة القيادة فهو بمثابة إنذار مبكر بوجود عيب أو تلف بنظام التوجيه والقيادة بالكامل . 


أسباب اهتزاز عجلة القيادة
-عيوب المحاور الأمامية للعجلات مثل تلف المحاور الأمامية، وعدم ربط صامولة المحور الأمامي حتى نهايتها.
-عدم تثبيت علبة الدركسيون جيدا في مكانها.
-تلف الإطارات الأمامية مثل تلف الإطار أو جزء منه أو تآكله بشكل غير منتظم.
-عيوب في نظام التعليق الأمامي مثل تلف المقصات الأمامية .



كيفية تجنب اهتزاز عجلة القيادة 
-إتباع الصيانة الدورية الوقائية الموصي بها من جميع شركات إنتاج السيارات
-الكشف الدائم على صليبة وعلبة الدركسيون وإعادة المحافظة على الخلوصات المسموح بها.
-التشحيم الدائم لعلبة الدركسيون والوصلات الكروية والكشف الدوري على كاوتشات منع الأتربة وتغييرها إن لزم الأمر
-التربيط الدائم عند كل صيانة دورية للعفشة الأمامية ومحاور العجلات.
-استعمال الإطارات المناسبة وتبديل العجلات بصفة دورية والكشف الدائم عليها وإعادة ترصيصها ومراجعة الضغط عليها.
-الحرص على الاستعمال المتوازن والسرعات المناسبة *​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع منقول 
وعلى كل شى شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## 5740000 (7 أغسطس 2007)

it,s good information


----------



## الاعرجي (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الافادة ونحو الاحسن ان شاء الله


----------



## طارق الصافي (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وبكل جهد هدفه توفير المعلومات وتحقيق الفائدة


----------



## salt (7 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
بالاضافة الى ذلك تختاج الى وزن الاطار بقطع من الرصاص عند تغيير الاطارات او فقدان قطع الرصاص


----------



## مهندس القرن الاخير (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الشرح المفصل:20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

ومن الأسباب الأهتزاز الأخرى
فشل او تلف المحامل الكروية واعوجاج العجلة المعدنية .
لذا ينصح عدم عمل اتزان للعجلة بعد الكشف على جميع هذه العوارض واصلاحها .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## emely (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع والحل لهاي المشكله عنا بالاردن اسم العمليه ترصيص العجل


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## tamereng78 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ابو عبدالوهاب (20 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## MOAHBD (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الفائده العضيمه وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## GeoOo (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الحبيب


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

وعند تركيب اطارات جديدة يجب ترصيصهاوموازنتها بعد سير مسافة 500 كم 
ويجب دائما مراجعة الدوزان ومراقبة الملاقط وسيخ الروض والترابيع وبراغي التثبيت 

وشكرا للطرح


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 يناير 2010)

عند اختلال ضبط زوايا العجل ايضا تهتز عجلة القيادة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------

